# Jamis Komodo 3.0 Review



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, I decided to give the bike quite a bit of trail time before giving it a review. I've had it for about three weeks now.

Built up from frame only.

Specs...

Frame: 2006 Jamis Komodo 3.0
Fork: 2005 Marzocchi Dropoff Comp. 20mm Through axle. 130mm of plush SSV damping.
Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt Silver, 22/36 w/ E-thirteen bash
Pedals: "Alpine"
Drivetrain: Deore FD/RD Alivio shifters. 16sp 
Brakes: Hayes IH2 
Casette: Forte' 8sp
Seatpost: Truvativ XR doubleclamp
Saddle: WTB Speed V comp
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
Bars: Specialized OEM
Wheels: Rear: WTB Dual Duty laced to an alivio hub. Front: Performance forte' Loco
Tires: Rear Kenda kinetics 2.3 Front Specialized adrenaline
Total Cost = $550.00 (with the cost of some tools)

The Ride, This bike is seriously amazing, I was surprised with the quality of the frame, and the color is even more stunning in person. all the guys at the local shop love it.

The pros: Great Geometry in a cool size, 16.5 just big enough for trail riding and FR but small enough to jump and be flickable in the air. That brings me to my next point. The bike is so agile in the air, I can pull off bigger whips with this thing than most any other bike. The frame is really confidence inspiring, I've never been on a hardtail that is this fast. I'm going to try DH racing this thing, because its scary fast. the fork is a little more raked out, but thats what makes it so stable at high speed. With the seatpost up a little, I can climb forever. This might be because I'm also not used to a proper saddle and 22 tooth chainring. but the komodo sure makes it uphill faster than my DH bike.

The cons: very terrible tire clearance. The rear wheel is terribly difficult to remove. due to the frame design. I'm able to say, max rear tire size is 2.3 with a perfectly true wheel that is perfectly centered as well. playing it safe would be to find a burly 2.1"-2.2" tire that can handle DH.

Overall: Fantastic bike! definatly a FR worthy hardtail. I'll be taking it down to blackrock falls city some time soon, the bike will go to whistler in july. I'm using mine as a XC/AM/FR bike. so far its been perfect for this application. Jamis said that the frame is 8" rotor O.K. and the bike can take up to 150mm of travel. so if FR is your game, this is your rig. Great product and GO JAMIS!

Heres some terrible camera timer pics at a local spot 3 minutes away from my house.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I love that frame colour too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I onced considered a Komodo but I went with a Yakuza and I'm glad I did because of the features you mention: 

More travel possibility (up to 200mm fork)
More tire clearance
Stronger but more heavy

Komodo indeed is a grat bike for light freeride and for having fun in almost any discipline


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I onced considered a Komodo but I went with a Yakuza and I'm glad I did because of the features you mention:
> 
> More travel possibility (up to 200mm fork)
> More tire clearance
> ...


I dont think I would ever need more than 150mm on a hardtail. I might upgrade the fork for freeride, like a 6" 66RC2X or something.

The Komodo climbs much better than the yakuza's though. especially when the yakuza is a 17-19" frame :O those suckers are huge! 17" bakuto with a 23.7 actual top tube VS. my komodo 16.5" with about a 22.7" toptube actual. I get about a 23.4? "effective" toptube.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well climbing-wise I think the Komodo would win because of weight, geometry-wise they are very very similar...


I use 170mm of suspension on my hardtail... when you have only one suspension you make it work twice as hard... if you set your fork with a buncha sag and very plush then you float on 140mm of travel and leave the remainder 30mm for tha big stuff


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Well climbing-wise I think the Komodo would win because of weight, geometry-wise they are very very similar...
> 
> I use 170mm of suspension on my hardtail... when you have only one suspension you make it work twice as hard... if you set your fork with a buncha sag and very plush then you float on 140mm of travel and leave the remainder 30mm for tha big stuff


yea, but only half of your bike is floating  thats why I dont see the need for 200mm on a hardtail.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> yea, but only half of your bike is floating  thats why I dont see the need for 200mm on a hardtail.


You learn to allow the back to float as much as possible.

200 would make the bike handle like shiat, 170 is okay :thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> You learn to allow the back to float as much as possible.
> 
> 200 would make the bike handle like shiat, 170 is okay :thumbsup:


well of course you do, FR on a hardtail teaches you the smoother lines. I agree with you though 170mm is great on a yakuza hardtail.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

why do you have so many (in my opinion crappy) bikes...


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

scabrider said:


> why do you have so many (in my opinion crappy) bikes...


them's fightin' words:eekster: haha


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

scabrider said:


> why do you have so many (in my opinion crappy) bikes...


I think I've told him this too...


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

I've been riding a Komodo frame since 2005. urban/dh/mostly dirt jumps.

I have snapped 2 forks at the crown on the thing, frankly im amazed i havn't sheared the HT. 

However I HATE how long (16.75") the chain stays are, making it horrible for street riding. Otherwise its a sturdy little frame.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

scabrider said:


> why do you have so many (in my opinion crappy) bikes...


I think I've told him this too...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

drakan said:


> I think I've told him this too...


as have 10,000 other mtbr members including myself.. if he pools expenses from said bikes he can have a pro setup!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

scabrider said:


> why do you have so many (in my opinion crappy) bikes...


sorry, but NONE of my bikes are "crappy"

you know what makes a bike crappy? "Hey guys, I'm going to shell out $4500.00 for a DH specific race bike, that can only do DH. sure I have a $1400.00 fork on the front, and that $500.00 fork will work the same if not better but this is obviously better because it costs more"

I bet I can out ride you on any of my bikes dude, and I've probably spent thousands less.

no one is going to gain anything by "upgrading" other than just to feed upgrade fever.

NONE of my bikes are crappy.

also, try to follow mtbr forum rules, your post could pretty easily be considered "flaim bait" this goes for you too drakan


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> as have 10,000 other mtbr members including myself.. if he pools expenses from said bikes he can have a pro setup!


then I would have one rig that can do everything, but isnt good at anything at the same time. I would have tons of money into parts that perform just the same while giving into the pressures of what people want to see.

I'll ride the komodo as hard as a banshee sorroco and guess what? it'll probably last just as long.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

Seems kinda silly to criticize people for how they choose to use their money. That applies to BOTH sides of this crazy argument.

I still like the paint on that frame.


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

are you actually riding in any of those pics? or are u just track standing?jk


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Not trying to be all bashy... Your bikes are nice. But if you were to pool all that money, then you might have two nice bikes, a hardtail (komodo) for DJ and AM, and a Zone for DH/FR, with the right specs...
I don't see why you have a p.2.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> you know what makes a bike crappy? "Hey guys, I'm going to shell out $4500.00 for a DH specific race bike, that can only do DH. sure I have a $1400.00 fork on the front, and that $500.00 fork will work the same if not better but this is obviously better because it costs more"


Just to play devil's advocate

Howbout you buy a Kia, and ill buy a Mclaren f1 and we will race. Im sure that the Kia will totaly last longer and outrace the Mclaren right?


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

what "crappy" bikes does everybody keep talkin about? how many are there?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

puttsey said:


> Just to play devil's advocate
> 
> Howbout you buy a Kia, and ill buy a Mclaren f1 and we will race. Im sure that the Kia will totaly last longer and outrace the Mclaren right?


but the thing is, my parts are just as good as the ones on your bike, and will last just as long. so its more like, "how about I get a great deal on a ferrari, then you shell out $300,000.00 for an aston martin that performs the same.

people are stupid for buying some of this sh!t that the fork companies/bike companies produce. its all totally marketing hype. I know some guys who can outride us all on their 5 year old cromo XC frames with old school rockshox judy's on the front.

I done NEED mavic deemax's I dont NEED a 66RC2X, I dont NEED a SRAM X.9 drivetrain. I dont NEED half the stuff that the market hypes up. sure some things are cool "ohh look, TST and ETA on the same fork, awesome!" but really, my dropoff is going to get the same job done. and with care and not trashing my components, they'll last just as long.

So now, without pooling my money. I have 3 extremely capable bikes. I ride everything. from XC to DH to Road to DJ. try doing that on a 42 pound DH bike.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

drakan said:


> I don't see why you have a p.2.


long chainstays on the komodo are a burden for riding street and park. I haven't jumped the komodo yet so I don't know. But I do a lot of night time urban rides, so thats why I have a flick able short travel DJ bike.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

alinghi12 said:


> what "crappy" bikes does everybody keep talkin about? how many are there?


There are 3 bikes total, jamis, ibex and specialized.

Here are my so crappy perfectly working, holding strong bikes.


















Since my bikes are so crappy, I'll just have to take them to whistler again. most punishing place on earth, which bikes survived with no trouble? ohh yea...mine.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Rock on... don't even bother getting defensive. There will always be someone trying to make up for their own weakness and jealousy by attacking others. Have fun at Whistler this year. Save up some dough for some armor, shinguards only would scare the hell out of me up there.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TooManyTacos said:


> Yeah, I love that frame colour too.


very true...man that is nice...congrats to you


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> but the thing is, my parts are just as good as the ones on your bike, and will last just as long. so its more like, "how about I get a great deal on a ferrari, then you shell out $300,000.00 for an aston martin that performs the same.
> 
> try doing that on a 42 pound DH bike.


Well first off I know I have better brakes and cranks then yours, but I won't get into that. Im not trying to start crap, but its like this: If a walmart bike is as good and as capable as a 5,000$ bike, why arent bender. peaty, chris smith, gracia, etc.. Rockin walmart bikes? secondly I rode my walmart bike down vail when I got into biking, it was extreamly sketchy and was terrible. I rented a dh bike and was way better off.

Second off, I race XC with my 45 lb long travel trail bike.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

puttsey said:


> Well first off I know I have better brakes and cranks then yours, but I won't get into that. Im not trying to start crap, but its like this: If a walmart bike is as good and as capable as a 5,000$ bike, why arent bender. peaty, chris smith, gracia, etc.. Rockin walmart bikes? secondly I rode my walmart bike down vail when I got into biking, it was extreamly sketchy and was terrible. I rented a dh bike and was way better off.
> 
> Second off, I race XC with my 45 lb long travel trail bike.


yea, but none of my bikes are close to being wallmart quality. in fact extremely far from it. the pros do use the komodo i'm sure if jamis had any pro riders, thats what they would be on if not the diablo. I can see the fact people dont like my brakes, I dont like them too much either. a full set of juicy 7's are in the mail to my house. cranks ..... cranks are cranks to me. the hussefelts have been fine. I considered upgrading to saints, but I decided I'd wait for the hussefelts to brake. so far, no luck :thumbsup:

I cant believe you took a wallmart bike down vail :eekster: I rented a trek fuel and that thing was sketchy enough.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Save up some dough for some armor, shinguards only would scare the hell out of me up there.


yea, ohh man you can see where I messed up my knee in the picture too. this year I've got 661 shin/knee pads and elbow pads. I'm hoping thats enough.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> I cant believe you took a wallmart bike down vail :eekster: I rented a trek fuel and that thing was sketchy enough.


 Yeah the walmart bike was still better then my dads RIGID hahaha


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

puttsey said:


> Yeah the walmart bike was still better then my dads RIGID hahaha


yea, but his rigid was probably safer than the wallmart suspension fork


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Whistler on a HT.... *drools*

.... crap, I'll have to change underwear now...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> then I would have one rig that can do everything, but isnt good at anything at the same time. I would have tons of money into parts that perform just the same while giving into the pressures of what people want to see.
> 
> I'll ride the komodo as hard as a banshee sorroco and guess what? it'll probably last just as long.


Right you are, however don't you have 3 or so hardtails, and a fr bike? what if, just hypothetical here, that you had one hardtail. maybe not even a different frame as the komodo is very nice. but one hardtail with a better parts spec. it would probably break less often, as well as perform better.

And you would have extra $$$ to spend on upgrading your fr bike too!

I think of my bikes as cars... Say i have a good car. does what i need, but is lacking in the oomf department. instead of buy another mediocre car, i could upgrade my one car and make it better. Two mediocre cars doen't equal the advantages gained by one good one.

I'm trying not to get flamed here or call anyone out, but maybe to see the reasoning behind his addiction.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> Right you are, however don't you have 3 or so hardtails, and a fr bike? what if, just hypothetical here, that you had one hardtail. maybe not even a different frame as the komodo is very nice. but one hardtail with a better parts spec. it would probably break less often, as well as perform better.
> 
> And you would have extra $$$ to spend on upgrading your fr bike too!
> 
> ...


the reasoning is this. I have a DH/FR fully an AM/FR hardtail and a DJ/Park hardtail. all of them have good parts spec and my parts never brake. only reason they would break is due to stupidity. like over torquing something. So my reasoning is that I would rather have 3 specific bikes rather than 1 general.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> the reasoning is this. I have a DH/FR fully an AM/FR hardtail and a DJ/Park hardtail. all of them have good parts spec and my parts never brake. only reason they would break is due to stupidity. like over torquing something. So my reasoning is that I would rather have 3 specific bikes rather than 1 general.


 If your parts don't break, then I don't think you are riding hard enough.... 
(end of mtbr membership could possibly be at hand...)
but hey. whatever floats your boat.. i'll cease to question your bike family.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> If your parts don't break, then I don't think you are riding hard enough....


I'ts called being smooth.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

You should read MBUKs latest issue. THey have an article were they compare a 50pound bike (british$) to a 800 or so pound bike, to a 4 grand bike.... And tested which would get faster times and ride better. Unsuprisingly the most expensive always was the fastest


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> I'ts called being smooth.


you can be smooth and big and break stuff. 
it happens. give me a good month or two with a der. and it'll be toast. because i push myself and go big.


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> There are 3 bikes total, jamis, ibex and specialized.
> 
> Here are my so crappy perfectly working, holding strong bikes.
> 
> ...


they dont seem that crappy.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> you can be smooth and big and break stuff.
> it happens. give me a good month or two with a der. and it'll be toast. because i push myself and go big.


Sorry man, but you're not breaking derailuers from going big and pushing yourself.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweetness there Tod another budget ripper to add to the under rated stable, great job :band:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Sweetness there Tod another budget ripper to add to the under rated stable, great job :band:


thanks :cornut:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

fred.r said:


> Sorry man, but you're not breaking derailuers from going big and pushing yourself.


rock gardens can be treacherous when going fast.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> the reasoning is this. I have a DH/FR fully an AM/FR hardtail and a DJ/Park hardtail. all of them have good parts spec and my parts never brake. only reason they would break is due to stupidity. like over torquing something. So my reasoning is that I would rather have 3 specific bikes rather than 1 general.


i meant more along the lines of all those other bikes you always post pics of. i mean, i can see the three bike thing over just one general bike but why not get rid of that other stuff and have 3 specific bikes that are nice bikes. i'm just kind of rambling...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> rock gardens can be treacherous when going fast.


Work on your skilz


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Work on your skilz


I do. that's why i end up breaking things still. i go fast, push to go faster and make mistakes.. everyone does. that's why i was so bothered by todd saying that he "never breaks anything"


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> I do. that's why i end up breaking things still. i go fast, push to go faster and make mistakes.. everyone does. that's why i was so bothered by todd saying that he "never breaks anything"


I dont break much at all & Tod can ride circles around me. My 19 year old breaks stuff all the time, why? he's a foolish 19 year old. Learning curve is a given, we all have that but when you cant clear something but figure what the heck your gonna case N break. You must have way too much money or rich parents.


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

if your not crashing your not riding hard enough, period.

or you are totally content with being a mediocre rider, and should now just *go home and wait patiently for death *


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

KomodoRider said:


> if your not crashing your not riding hard enough, period.
> 
> or you are totally content with being a mediocre rider, and should now just *go home and wait patiently for death *


If you are having fun then thats the only thing that matters really. Others push themselves more than others, I agree maybe all people should try to progress... but if you feel good with yourself then its okay


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> If you are having fun then thats the only thing that matters really. Others push themselves more than others, I agree maybe all people should try to progress... but if you feel good with yourself then its okay


I just became sick with myself.


----------



## AfterThisNap (Jul 30, 2006)

Could you take a closeup pic of the triangular TT/HT gusset?

All the Komodos I've seen in person have had a misshapen/misaligned gusset there with hella sloppy welds. Everyone loves the ride though.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

fred.r said:


> Sorry man, but you're not breaking derailuers from going big and pushing yourself.


Derailleurs (especially cheap ones) break all the time. And if they don't, they develop tons of slop over time. If you ride, it happens.

There is a BIG difference in comparing a low-end, to middle of the ground, to high end derailleur... in terms of weight, durability, performance, etc. The same holds true for most every other component. You get what you pay for.

It's just like tires... pay 10 bucks for a tire, you get a crappy thing that's heavy, doesn't grip, and wears out super fast.

I have 2 bikes too, they're both decked out in pretty much top of the line stuff, and they both do the EXACT same thing. Addict Cycles DJ and BlkMrkt Riot.

Not a flame or anything, quite the opposite actually... but there's no point in arguing with Todd. He will continue to believe and ride whatever it is he believes and rides until he comes across whatever's next. He used to bash super hardcore on Marzocchi, and now couldn't be more content with his SSV damped OE fork. Whatever works.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

scabrider said:


> why do you have so many (in my opinion crappy) bikes...


Why do you have so many stupid (...sick) posts?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Khemical said:


> Why do you have so many stupid (...sick) posts?


Rear shock report almost there!!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very true...man that is nice...congrats to you


Thanks! :cornut:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> I do. that's why i end up breaking things still. i go fast, push to go faster and make mistakes.. everyone does. that's why i was so bothered by todd saying that he "never breaks anything"


anyone can beat me at rockgardens. I turn into a trials rider when the rocks get huge. thats why I dont brake stuff as much, because I'm ususlly pivoting around it or on top of it. I just plow through them on my Zone though. thats why I've gone through 2 XT RD's


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> He used to bash super hardcore on Marzocchi, and now couldn't be more content with his SSV damped OE fork. Whatever works.


I'm not really content with it. but besides my shiver, its the only singlecrown zocchi that hasn't failed on me yet :cornut: it is kind of a cool fork though, definatly similar to the Z.1


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Rear shock report almost there!!


No comprende....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Khemical said:


> No comprende....


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=285019&highlight=ibex+atlas+build

#19 :rockon:


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

*I have a Komodo frame for sale.........*

Sorry for the spam.But I have a great Komodo frame,15",greay, with a WTB head set included.
I think is a 2004,it has been used only 3 times,looks new.I will let it go for $ 120 + shipping.
If you like more info. write me [email protected]


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Breaking der's doesn't happen from going big, it happens when you pick bad lines. Heck, Ive done a good amount myself. Higher up in the line doesn't mean more durability. The x7 that is on my bike now has taken way more hits and still going than my x9's ever did. 

You guy's are pretty much e-douches(and probably asshats in real life) for flaming this guy on his stable of bikes. Sure there not the most expensive but they are pieced together very well for being on the budget side of things. And, like he has stated before, each bike has a different application. 

IMO, the amount of stuff that gets broken from truly going too big for what the product was designed for is pretty small. Most stuff gets broken from either beign a clyde on too light of stuff or just being a complete hack. IMO, I don't think a good, somewhat smooth rider is going to go out and break a set of saint cranks from doing a big drop to a decent tranny. But they are fully breakable if the same rider overshoots the tranny and lands the same drop to flat.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=285019&highlight=ibex+atlas+build
> 
> #19 :rockon:


Ah ha....:thumbsup:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Derailleurs (especially cheap ones) break all the time. And if they don't, they develop tons of slop over time. If you ride, it happens.
> 
> There is a BIG difference in comparing a low-end, to middle of the ground, to high end derailleur... in terms of weight, durability, performance, etc. The same holds true for most every other component. You get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


Excellent wisdom from XSL there. the more you pay, the more you get.

and i am done arguing with todd. i can go on and on, and on.... and on. but there is no use. :madman:


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that's a nice bike ride it hard.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> Excellent wisdom from XSL there. the more you pay, the more you get.
> 
> and i am done arguing with todd. i can go on and on, and on.... and on. but there is no use. :madman:


Arguing with a moniter is allot of work.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> Excellent wisdom from XSL there. the more you pay, the more you get.
> 
> and i am done arguing with todd. i can go on and on, and on.... and on. but there is no use. :madman:


you should create your own todd bashing thread rather than dirtying up this thread about the jamis komodo.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> you should create your own todd bashing thread rather than dirtying up this thread about the jamis komodo.


I believe that one is in the archives isn't it?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> Breaking der's doesn't happen from going big, it happens when you pick bad lines. Heck, Ive done a good amount myself. Higher up in the line doesn't mean more durability. The x7 that is on my bike now has taken way more hits and still going than my x9's ever did.
> 
> You guy's are pretty much e-douches(and probably asshats in real life) for flaming this guy on his stable of bikes. Sure there not the most expensive but they are pieced together very well for being on the budget side of things. And, like he has stated before, each bike has a different application.
> 
> IMO, the amount of stuff that gets broken from truly going too big for what the product was designed for is pretty small. Most stuff gets broken from either beign a clyde on too light of stuff or just being a complete hack. IMO, I don't think a good, somewhat smooth rider is going to go out and break a set of saint cranks from doing a big drop to a decent tranny. But they are fully breakable if the same rider overshoots the tranny and lands the same drop to flat.


I meant more along the lines of a Tourney/Altus/Acera/Alivio to an XT. Big difference.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> you should create your own todd bashing thread rather than dirtying up this thread about the jamis komodo.


excellent idea. next time it starts raining hard i might give that a go.


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey tod nice build job... how hard was it to work with th Komodo frame I'm just buyin one now to build up with a fox vanilla and a x.7 kit... 2.2 tires? really... that sucks get some stiff rims and go 2.3


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Would the Komodo be good for urban riding because people told me it's dirt jump/trail riding oriented.


----------



## Singletrakin Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

the Komodo would be an excellent urban riding bike the only problem is its a little bit over kill for curb jumping.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool bike. Reminds me of my Vagrant. Same stem, saddle and Loco wheels. Do you know the weight?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Glynis27 said:


> Cool bike. Reminds me of my Vagrant. Same stem, saddle and Loco wheels. Do you know the weight?


Komodos have quite a variable weight. I've seen some around 30, but mines a bit heftier. The build makes all the difference.

Mine is just over 35lbs:


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> Komodos have quite a variable weight. I've seen some around 30, but mines a bit heftier. The build makes all the difference.
> 
> Mine is just over 35lbs:


Ok, yea. My Vagrant weighs 35 as well.


----------



## davie.kona (Sep 1, 2008)

todd_freeride said:


> but the thing is, my parts are just as good as the ones on your bike, and will last just as long. so its more like, "how about I get a great deal on a ferrari, then you shell out $300,000.00 for an aston martin that performs the same.
> 
> people are stupid for buying some of this sh!t that the fork companies/bike companies produce. its all totally marketing hype. I know some guys who can outride us all on their 5 year old cromo XC frames with old school rockshox judy's on the front.
> 
> ...


im with you on this one tod, you dont need a 5 grand bike for it to be capable my hardrock comp is brill for jumps an tricks solid an stable an cost me practicaly nothin compaird to the price of it in the shop which would bankrupt my mum i think with all my parts its worth 500 easy but i paid 40 for the frame and got the mrd tripple clamp off my bro free i paid like 20 for both wheels an it stands me arround 120 my kona was even cheaper cheack this out ...

i brought the frame for a 5er on a carboot then a friend fell off his gt chucker an the drailier hanger broke so he said i could buy the bike but i left it for a while an he got him self a psp an i can chip a psp so u can play games off the memmory card an dont have to buy the umd's i charge people a 10er to do it but told him 30 so he said you can have my bike if you chip it so ....... i chipped his psp an got all the parts off the chucker for FREE so tecnicaly the kona cost me 15 pound all i had to do was build it an i did so an its amazing to ride same as my hardrock comp there both wicked to jump off walls on do tricks wheeles endo's and are excellent on the black path which is a mud trail that gose for like 5 miles consisting of small an large jumps an some scarry drops as wll as some sick corrners i ride both my bikes hard an i havent spent half as much as some people have on thiere bikes so im with you on this one you can build a 100 pound bike an it will do what a 5000.000 pound bike can do if not a little better !!!!!


----------

